

Show HN: Recurring tweets for Dynamic Content - GFuller
https://flutter.social
Hi all,<p>Flutter makes it possible to tweet out, on a recurring schedule, any dynamic content on the web. On a previous project, I wanted to automatically tweet out the oil price on a recurring schedule. Yes, I could have built a one-off solution for this but I thought it might be cool to make it a generic reusable tool. I think it has some potential as a type of growth hacking &#x2F; social media automation tool but would like to see what everyone else thinks.
======
GFuller
Hi all,

Flutter makes it possible to tweet out, on a recurring schedule, any dynamic
content on the web. On a previous project, I wanted to automatically tweet out
the oil price on a recurring schedule. Yes, I could have built a one-off
solution for this but I thought it might be cool to make it a generic reusable
tool. I think it has some potential as a type of growth hacking / social media
automation tool but would like to see what everyone else thinks.

